

The Palaearctic Realm - fauria
http://www.sivatherium.narod.ru/library/Dixon_2/04_en.htm

======
tantalor
Very interesting, never heard of this before. More background at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Dinosaurs:_An_Alternati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Dinosaurs:_An_Alternative_Evolution)

I suppose this has something to do with the new Pixar movie?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Good_Dinosaur](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Good_Dinosaur)

Also reminds me of Dinotopia,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinotopia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinotopia)

------
ljak
I got a copy of the first volume in this series (After Man: A Zoology of the
Future) when I was 5 years old, and it was one of my favorite books growing
up.

------
tempodox
Nicely done, some of those animals look almost believable.

